# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Le sens de la vie

## El Gringo

Certaines personnes se demandent ce que fait Monsieur Pomme de Terre. En général il dresse des merguez de combat, le reste du temps il philosophe. Plus altruiste que jamais, il partage un condensé de ses réflexions au sein d'une vidéo qui pourrait changer à jamais votre perception du monde. Attention, face à la puissance de telles révélations, le visionnage est déconseillé aux jeunes dont l'esprit n'est pas encore totalement formé.
 Ames sensibles ou puritaines, s'abstenir.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## El Gringo

Tu vas apparaitre dans le topic actu bordel ?

---------- Post ajouté à 00h18 ----------

Oups, je viens de comprendre...  ::siffle::

----------


## Drake_1000

Cette classe xD

----------


## pekpek

Le plus fabuleux n'importe quoi qui me soit passé sous les yeux depuis un bail. Formidable  ::lol::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Han ! J'en veux plus §§
Ça c'est de la vidéo, de la vraie.

----------


## Boitameuh

Chouette vidéo, avec une belle grosse bite. On va pouvoir relancer notre topic Isketch du coup  ::siffle::

----------


## Blackstaff

Hahaha, y a un vrai scénario. N'empêche, je doute qu'il ne faille encore attendre longtemps avant que la video soit classé dans les "contenu pour utilisateur averti".

----------


## Monsieur T

Han comment je l'avais déjà affiché dans le topic vidéos  ::o:  (et vite retiré d'ailleurs  ::ninja:: )
Sinon j'adore cette vidéo, de la réalisation graphique à l'histoire en passant par la musique qui devient assez envoutante...Une bien belle vidéo.

----------


## alx

Mais... mais... mais c'est génial !

pom2ter  ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Sk-flown

Génial!

 ::wub::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Les autres l'ont déjà dit, mais oui, en effet, c'est génial.  :;):

----------


## BigDams

Vulgaire et grotesque, tout ce que j'aime. Je me materais bien un Russ Meyer moi...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je...
Ce... C'est...

Woah.

----------


## Dark Fread

Aujourd'hui j'ai découvert de nouvelles sensations inconnues.

----------


## Toxic

> Han comment je l'avais déjà affiché dans le topic vidéos


Ok merci de t'être dénoncé, je te mets 6 points pour porno, ordure.

----------


## Raphyo

Purée, mais c'est complètement hors charte ce truc, viré moi ce pigiste à deux sous  ::o:

----------


## elciosss

Vraiment très bon!
Je sais pas pourquoi, mais ça m'a donné envie de jouer à "Road Rash"!

----------


## Raphyo

> Je sais pas pourquoi, mais ça m'a donné envie de jouer à "Road Rash"!


 :tired: 
Le jeu de moto ou tu dégommes tout le monde?  ::o:

----------


## Mr Ianou

A coté Wario c'est un champignon.

----------


## Came Yon

Ohla vache c'est beau.
Les histoires de camionneurs au grand.. euh...  cœur, c'est toujours émouvant.
On approche de l'œuvre totale que visait Bayrou à Asnières.

----------


## El Gringo

> Purée, mais c'est complètement hors charte ce truc, viré moi ce pigiste à deux sous


Pour mémoire, les administrateurs et monsieur pomme de terre sont au-dessus des lois, même les plus sacrées (celles de la charte donc).

----------


## Sao

Allez hop, tous sur Isketch, c'est reparti les copains !

----------


## Anton

La présentation est moins kikoo que celle de Gameblog, et cette fois y a un vague avertissement sur le contenu  ::P: 

C'est spécial, c'est rigolo 2s, mais le trip scato-sexuel, c'est pas vraiment mon truc.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Diantre, quelle classe. En plus le morceau de Flairs est terrible.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Il doit avoir les tubercules qui se touchent monsieur Pomme de Terre pour pondre des vidéos comme celle là ! C'est magique j'en ai presque chialé quand le routier sympa mais concupiscent... enfin bref encore !

----------


## xheyther

Quand je pense que quand c'est passé sur le topic des vidéos, Monsieur T il a eu peur et s'est rétracté. C'est un dangereux précédent  :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

Découvert grâce à b0b0 !  :Emo: 
Grand moment d'émotion !
(J'dénonce haha !  :B): 

Ça ma rappelé la vidéo avec le mario qui se HC sur la jambe de lara croft...

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

J'ai vu cette vidéo y'a 2 jours, j'ai adoré.
Mais de savoir que c'est Pomme de Terre qui en est à l'origine, ça... ça me fait quelque chose...

----------


## Akajouman

Quel immense plaisir!

Il y a ma vie Avant cette vidéo et ma vie Après cette vidéo! 

Ça en devient émouvant!  ::cry::  (Bordel j'avais dis que je ne pleurerais pas...)

----------


## Gregouze

> Sinon j'adore cette vidéo, de la réalisation graphique à l'histoire en passant par la musique qui devient assez envoutante...Une bien belle vidéo.


Envoûtante. C'est exactement ça. En plus elle m'a fait découvrir Flairs.

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

Magnifique !!  ::wub::

----------


## Zebb

Une bien belle histoire  :Emo: 

Par contre j'ai pas compris le rapport avec Pom2Terre. C'est juste qu'il vous a envoyé le lien ou bien il a une part de responsabilité dans la création du truc ?

----------


## Eklis

Nom d'une pipe.

 ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Je crois qu'il a juste envoyé le lien.

----------


## Eklis

Euh, vu le générique de fin en même temps... ?

----------


## Anton

Sarfati, c'est Pom'.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Oh punaise, oh punaise... j'adore.

----------


## Guest

'Tain trop la classe de collaborer à un clip de Flairs.

----------


## alx

> il a une part de responsabilité dans la création du truc ?


Crédité pour l'écriture.

----------


## Guest

"Et genre là, on dirait que le routier il a une super grosse bite !"

----------


## Zebb

> Crédité pour l'écriture.


Ah oui en effet c'est ce qui est dit sur l'article (un peu crasseux) de Gameblog.

Content de voir que son portnawak légendaire est encore en plein forme  ::):

----------


## Dorak

J'ai trouvé ça réellement à chier et sans aucun sens. Avis personnel hein.

----------


## Projet 154

Cette vidéo est je trouve tout simplement ultime. (vue en premier sur le topic à b0b0)  ::): 

la suite, la suite!

----------


## Mr. Pink

Y'a pas de femmes qu'ont participé au développement de ce film... J'trouve ça bizarre  ::ninja::

----------


## Akajouman

> Y'a pas de femmes qu'ont participé au développement de ce film... J'trouve ça bizarre


 ::lol:: 

Mais il y a eu des essais et simulations de scène de Pr0n pour vérifier la crédibilité et le réalisme de la scène "bouquet final" dans l'espace!

Malheureusement la fille qui a fait le cobaye n'est plus de ce monde...  ::P:

----------


## Anton

En fait elle n'était pas prévenue, et elle n'a pas avalé son rôle final...

 ::ninja::

----------


## padow



----------


## braoru

Le remake : http://shutupwomangetonmyhorse.com/ :D

----------


## Anton

Tout ça nous éloigne des vraies valeurs : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIyixC9NsLI

 :Bave:

----------


## b0b0

Parfait ce clip.
Du coup je me suis replongé dans l'univers du groupe qui a signé une excellente bande originale du film les beaux gosses. Beau duo là, patate et flairs je vous aime.

 :^_^:  Gringo voleur d'image, le png tout noir autour c'est underground par contre.  :Cigare:

----------


## El Gringo

> Quand je pense que quand c'est passé sur le topic des vidéos, Monsieur T il a eu peur et s'est rétracté. C'est un dangereux précédent


Relis la charte, et souviens toi qu'elle ne s'applique pas à nous...




> Gringo voleur d'image, le png tout noir autour c'est underground par contre.


 ::siffle::

----------


## gun

C'est du 32 Bite nan ?  :WTF:

----------


## Acteon

C'est frais, c'est fin, c'est a chier.
Mais la musique est cool.

----------


## panpan la tulipe

Les mots me manquent T_T

----------


## InkizitoR

Amis de la poésie bonsoir!!!!!

----------


## Brainkite

C'est mortel...
...

!!!

----------


## Narushima

Je voudrais commenter, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver de phrases.
Les seuls mots qui me viennet sont scatologie, monsieur pomme de terre et junkie...

----------


## carapitcho

Heu ... je ... ... non rien

----------


## frunzy

Les mots qui me viennent à l'esprit son plutôt croûte, spielberg et automaton. Les trois ensemble ça doit faire un compliment, non ? (sauf spielberg)

----------


## rOut

Au début je trouvais ça très bon, je me marrais comme un con, mais bon, je crois que sur la fin, mon sens de l'humour uro/scato/vulgophile a saturé. C'était juste un peu too much. Enfin, c'est de Pomme de Terre, l'idole de ma jeunesse, alors je lui pardonne.  :Emo:

----------


## Halpern

Cette réutilisation de l'image du héros des jeux vidéos d'antan, ce petit côté _testostérone über alles_, cette nostalgie des années zizi caca, voilà une provocation finement amenée ! Personnellement, je préférais Gainsbourg qui brûlait un billet de banque à la télévision, mais il faut croire que chaque époque a les provocateurs qu'elle mérite.

----------


## Anton

_"Aujourd'hui, dans notre émission hebdomadaire sur les dangers du jeu vidéo, nous recevons pour en parler M. Laurent Sarfati, connu de son nom de plume virtuelle comme M. Pomme de Terre, qui nous démontrera à son tour par la présentation d'une œuvre Internet qui fait le buzz combien jouer aux jeux vidéo peut rendre complétement déconnecté de la réalité, et le tout sans LSD. Et plus dramatique encore, des années après avoir raccroché. Laurent, bonjour..."_

 ::P:

----------


## Caerbannog

J'a-dore  :^_^:

----------


## Zes

Je ne veux pas être trop rabat-joie mais il est scientifiquement impossible de grandir à ce point avec une pompe que l'on brancherait dans le rectum. Je le sais j'ai essayé avec mon chat. Donc je dis fake ! :nawak:

----------


## Froyok

> Je ne veux pas être trop rabat-joie mais il est scientifiquement impossible de grandir à ce point avec une pompe que l'on brancherait dans le rectum. Je le sais j'ai essayé avec mon chat. Donc je dis fake !


C'est la magie de mario, tu peux pas comprendre...  :tired: 
Ou alors prend du LSD.

----------


## lincruste

> Je ne veux pas être trop rabat-joie mais il est scientifiquement impossible de grandir à ce point avec une pompe que l'on brancherait dans le rectum. Je le sais j'ai essayé avec mon chat. Donc je dis fake !


Ha. Ça fonctionne avec le mien, pas de conclusion hâtive.

----------


## Kaenyth

> C'est la magie de mario, tu peux pas comprendre... 
> Ou alors prend du LSD.


Dans ce cas bien précis, plutôt des champignons.
Au passage remarquons que les dits  « sporophore » de notre ami plombier, ne ressemble en rien à un cèpe ou à un bolet...  ::siffle:: 

Sinon très bonne vidéo, à quand le jeux flash nous permettant d'incarner ce héros des temps (pas si) modernes?

----------


## Froyok

> Sinon très bonne vidéo, à quand le jeux flash nous permettant d'incarner ce héros des temps (pas si) modernes?


Pas con ça !  ::o: 
Un p'tit jeu en pixel art, à l'ancienne, avec du bon gouts, ça peut être vraiment sympa !

----------


## Solweig

C'est très "Full Throttle" dans l' esprit ...

----------


## Dispix

En tout cas, il rend super bien en avatar  ::lol:: 

Most epic video since quelques mois  ::P:

----------


## Lennyroquai

Ca sur-pootre, je kiffe, j'en veux encore !!!!!!!  ::wub:: 

Que ce type soit sanctifié, de suite où je bute l'otage.

----------


## AliloH

Pareil que certains j'ai trouvé ca génial au début, mais vers la fin overdose, sinon dans le même genre mais en vachement mieux je trouve y'a ca : 

http://www.catsuka.com/player.php?id...illion_percent


C'est aussi du pixel art animé mais plus un hommage aux Metal slugs et autres vieux jeux.

----------


## Septa

> Pareil que certains j'ai trouvé ca génial au début, mais vers la fin overdose, sinon dans le même genre mais en vachement mieux je trouve y'a ca : 
> 
> http://www.catsuka.com/player.php?id...illion_percent
> 
> 
> C'est aussi du pixel art animé mais plus un hommage aux Metal slugs et autres vieux jeux.



Paul Robertson  :Bave: 
Je suis fan de son Pirate Baby's Cabana Battle Street Fight.
http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...0987326&hl=fr#

C'est marrant de voir ce qu'il fait pour gagner sa croute chez 5th cell sur les drawn to life etc...
On reconnait sa pâte mais c'est tout gentil et meugnon.

----------


## ZeTuc

J'aime, la musique poutre bien  ::):

----------


## arnolf

Obèse!!!

----------


## Rhusehus

Awesome !!

----------


## tb-51

une vidéo HS , sa faisait longtemps  ::):

----------


## Banaste

Il y a une justice quand même  ::):

----------


## John Venture

C'est énorme :D

----------


## olivon

Le sens de la Vie --> Dans Les Fesses  :;): 

Trop la classe MC P2T  :B):

----------


## znokiss

C'est un peu pixelleux, non ?

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est un peu pixelleux, non ?


Mon dieu, j'en peux plus de tes blagues pourries...  ::cry::

----------


## znokiss

J'ai presque envie de mettre ça en signature... Mais malgré mon faux avis ci-dessus, la vidéo m'a bien fait rigoler  :^_^:

----------


## alegria unknown

Gavade, ce clip. Et moi aussi, ça m'a permis de discover Flairs. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et putain, le final, absolument excellent. La plus belle ejac précoce jamais pixelisée.

 Sisi c'en est une. Bref en six mots, merci Gringo et Pomme de terre :;): 

edit: oups, merci Znokiss.

----------


## znokiss

Balise spoiler pour le finale, c'est puni par la charte et passible de BAN si Boulon passe par là, scrogneugneu !

----------


## afterburner

Ca buzz à mort sur Youtube, bientôt 650.000 vues en rien qu'une semaine!  :B):

----------


## Higgins

Excellent, j'avais pas tilté sur le fait que Pom2ter a participé. Puissance power.

----------


## Sim's

Je suis profondément choqué par cette vidéo ! Je m'abonne puis je me désabonne de ce magazine !

----------


## Kami93

Musique excellente, animation et l'idée de l'hommage aux JV façon année 90 j'ai bien aimé, un peu moins fan du contenu on va dire, pas que je sois choqué, mais je préfère le subtil. 
C'est funky quand même  :Cigare:

----------


## StrangeLove

sympa, mais un peu too much

----------


## Red_Force

Génial, génial, génial. "Alors ça, j'adore!"

----------


## Higgins

Mouarf, y'en a des prudes tout de même!

----------


## Red_Force

Mais C'EST subtil.

----------


## Higgins

Je parlais pas pour toi.
Deux de mes potes trouvent ça crado. Il va sans dire que je leur chie dans la bouche, non mais.

----------


## Anton

> Deux de mes potes trouvent ça crado. Il va sans dire que je leur chie sur la langue, non mais.


Fix'd.

----------


## Tchowy

Pas pu m'empêcher d'en faire un gif.

----------


## CryZy

Du grand art tout simplement !

----------


## Anonyme210226

Allons plus loin que le pixel art, avec l'ASCII video :
http://www.asciimeo.com/7670880

(désolé pour le déterrage de topic, mais vu que c'est HC, je n'ai pas voulu le mettre dans le topic des vidéos du net).

----------


## fleurirr

Vous n'avez pas la philosophie de love Intelligence  ::):

----------

